

Audi just created diesel fuel from air and water - Mojah
http://www.gizmag.com/audi-creates-e-diesel-from-co2/37130/

======
dognotdog
So... we create a fuel at 70% efficiency from electricity, which is then put
into an ICE to be converted to mechanical energy at tops 40% efficiency for a
combined 30%... instead of converting the electrical energy from the plug
directly to mechanical energy at more like 80% (wall-to-wheel) efficency?

~~~
muehlbau
I think it's a problem of storing the energy. Oil is compact, easy to store,
and even though it's far less efficient than a battery-electric-motor, a fuel-
driven approach might still be more economical. Batteries don't come for free.

------
Varkiil
I don't see this technology becoming dominant while oil is still used. However
it is great to see manufacturers anticipate the oil shortage.

~~~
davidgerard
I see it becoming important if they can drive the price down sufficiently.

------
davidgerard
This is way cool. I recall the similar result where the US Navy was making
something very like thin crude from air and water, using electricity:
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d-brief/2014/04/08/u-s-
nav...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d-brief/2014/04/08/u-s-navy-can-
convert-seawater-fuel/) That was at a cost of about twice conventional oil, so
it's surprising and pleasing to see the cost of this sort of thing coming down
so much.

Seriously, carbon-neutral gasoline will be hugely awesome. We have a century
of technology for handling and using the stuff, making it not a climate
disaster will be spectacular.

Also, note this is a large car manufacturer doing it - not an oil company.
They're commoditising their complement.

